# Real Unity vs. Ecclesiastical Unity



## rgray (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm writing a paper on the infamous Gordon Clark-Westminster Faculty controversy, and it got me thinking -- not about the debate. I'm not interested in discussing the doctrines involved -- but about the Peace and Purity of the Church. It made me sad to see the fledgling OPC divide twice in its early history. (The BP's in the late 30's and those who left over Clark).

After talking to two professors at my seminary (one OPC and the PCA and mind you this is at an RPCNA seminary) I was greatly encouraged. This is the fruit of those discussions and I'm curious if anyone has any thoughts on this, especially in light of the nature of the PB which exemplifies these truths.

1) the OP faculty member stated: We need to remember these past controversies, and the lesser debates at all levels of the church, so that when we sit down with our _brothers __and __sisters _in the future and have legitimate disagreements, we refrain from seeing our fellow believers in Christ as the enemy. (which is so easy to do.)

And closely tied to this

2) the PCA faculty member: There is much more real unity between Presbyterians (reformed folk in general by extension) despite the ecclesiastical divides, then in some ecclesiastically unified churches (i.e. the Anglicans and the Roman Catholics.) 

This is true. When I fellowship with my Reformed Baptist friends, and even worship occasionally with them, I am received with Christian Love. The same is true among the different branches of conservative reformed and Presbyterian denominations.

I used to think that all ecclesiastical divisions, within churches holding to the same confession, was not only a result of sin, but was sinful itself... but I'm not so sure I think that anymore. 

Any Thoughts...


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 28, 2009)

Sometimes there is a "2 acceptable schools of thought" that can be supported by a preponderance of verses, that address the issue and not a clear "thus sayeth the LORD".


----------

